# Sharpening while in dress shirt and tie



## echerub (May 25, 2011)

I just spent the latter half of my lunch hour fixing up the edge on my cleaver. My day work is in an office and I had a presentation this morning, so I'm wearing a shirt & tie today. However, I *do* have a cooking class tonight and I discovered a chip in the edge of my cleaver yesterday.

I didn't have time to hit the stones last night, so I had "no choice" but to bring a few stones in with me to fix things up. Rolled up my sleeves and just got to it.

Does sharpening while wearing a shirt and tie count as totally knutty or perfectly reasonable? 

BTW, I'm not done yet. I'm going to finish things off with a higher-grit stone in the lab kitchen before class starts this evening


----------



## Potato42 (May 25, 2011)

echerub said:


> Does sharpening while wearing a shirt and tie count as totally knutty or perfectly reasonable?
> 
> BTW, I'm not done yet. I'm going to finish things off with a higher-grit stone in the lab kitchen before class starts this evening


 
Both depending on who you ask. For most of those here I think the last part is mandatory as well. Enjoy your class!


----------



## SpikeC (May 25, 2011)

I am reminded of old pictures of carpenters and cabinet makers in shirt an tie with saws and hand planes in their hands. I guess it used to be normal, mabe we should start a new normal?


----------



## tk59 (May 25, 2011)

No way would I show up to a class without my knife in tip-top shape. Seems more than reasonable to me. Excellent call! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 26, 2011)

I just watched a video the other day of Michael Rader in a Bladesport competition wearing a shirt and tie. So I think sharpening is okay. Class act.

[video=youtube;94-DEkMMRX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94-DEkMMRX0&feature=player_detailpage#t=281s[/video]

Edit: I tried to embed the video queued up at the proper moment, but that has apparently failed. Jump to 4:40 in.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I just watched a video the other day of Michael Rader in a Bladesport competition wearing a shirt and tie. So I think sharpening is okay. Class act.
> 
> [video=youtube;94-DEkMMRX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94-DEkMMRX0&feature=player_detailpage#t=281s[/video]
> 
> Edit: I tried to embed the video queued up at the proper moment, but that has apparently failed. Jump to 4:40 in.


 

That was fun to watch - Michael kicked some butt too.


----------



## apicius9 (May 26, 2011)

Not bad, Michael, especially for using the wrong hand  But wearing a tie is just wrong on principle. And they don't go well with Aloha shirts 

Stefan


----------



## Lefty (May 26, 2011)

Is there a reason I can't view videos on my iPhone? I don't want to miss this!


----------



## l r harner (May 26, 2011)

i like how mike jsut walked over al sliced the bottles all but without missing a step (i would love to see a few of these cutting comp blades )


----------



## SpikeC (May 26, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Is there a reason I can't view videos on my iPhone? I don't want to miss this!


 
It is a flash video, and apple devices do not support it. Bummer.


----------



## Lefty (May 26, 2011)

Stupid steve jobs!


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

l r harner said:


> i like how mike jsut walked over al sliced the bottles all but without missing a step (i would love to see a few of these cutting comp blades )



click on this link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94-DEkMMRX0&feature=player_embedded#at=414


----------



## rockbox (May 26, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I just watched a video the other day of Michael Rader in a Bladesport competition wearing a shirt and tie. So I think sharpening is okay. Class act.
> 
> [video=youtube;94-DEkMMRX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94-DEkMMRX0&feature=player_detailpage#t=281s[/video]
> 
> Edit: I tried to embed the video queued up at the proper moment, but that has apparently failed. Jump to 4:40 in.



Isn't this the ABS test minus the 90 degree test?


----------



## heirkb (May 26, 2011)

First six seconds of that video reminded me of Forrest Gump...blade sports creole, blade sports gumbo, pan fried, blade sports...


----------



## Michael Rader (May 27, 2011)

Ha ha. JohnnyChance sure has it in for me. Hope there aren't any videos of my mom changing my diaper that he can dig up... (BTW, I told her to stop doing that last week!)

Len, it is perfectly normal to sharpen while wearing a suit and tie. Take a deep breath and repeat, "I am okay with the Me." "I am okay with the Me." 

Regarding the ABS tests, no. The knife has to cut two 2x4's and a piece of 1" free-hanging rope then be able to shave. No time limit - no rushing. Then about 3" of the tip (blade must be about 10") is clamped in a vise and bent 90 degrees and slowly released. If the blade breaks or cracks more than a third of the width (I think) then it fails. A journeyman smith tester uses forged steel. A mastersmith tester uses a hidden tang damascus blade. And, when I took my five knives + bent performance knife to Atlanta last year for the judging portion of the test, I was the only tester in the mastersmith room wearing a suit... and I won the BR Hughes award for my dagger... coincidence? hmmm 
-M


----------

